# Daily lease and deduction



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

On days I drive I out a ton of miles on my vehicle, I have found a site that I can lease a vehicle daily, have insurance covered by them and not have to worry about wear and tear.

What I am wondering is about the tax write off here, am I only able to write off the lease payment or the mileage deduction as the mileage deduction would be much higher. I have never leased a vehicle so I am unsure about how that works.


----------

